# Nikon OFA H/E....



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

SG Alta-Tollhaus Bono BH CL1-R HIT CGC

Elbows: OFA normal
Hips: OFA good


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That was fast! Congrats to Nikon for having good joints


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> That was fast! Congrats to Nikon for having good joints


Yeah the OFA site says 2 weeks after they receive the films (which itself can take 2 weeks) but it took 2 weeks total! First dog-related thing involving paperwork that has been on time if not early! I've been checking the box religiously. Still waiting for the films to come back...


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

:thumbup:

Congrats!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

